# Anniversary/loyalty reward is weak



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

So, I finally got my reward. Three months of Sports Pak for free. All the sports I watch are in region. I have no use for this at all, but calls and emails to exchange this for something I might actually watch were denied. After the first thirty days (to avoid an early termination charge, JIK), I'll just cancel it. Oh well, maybe next year.....


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I have been a customer for 10 years and haven't gotten anything. Be happy with what you got.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ProfLonghair said:


> So, I finally got my reward. Three months of Sports Pak for free. All the sports I watch are in region. I have no use for this at all, but calls and emails to exchange this for something I might actually watch were denied. After the first thirty days (to avoid an early termination charge, JIK), I'll just cancel it. Oh well, maybe next year.....


It will automatically turn itself off after the 3 months. No need to cancel it.

As for it being weak, be happy that you got something. Most people don't andyou shouldn't expect to get something. I've had a newspaper subscription for over 15 years, yet the only thing I've gotten are higher rates.

- Merg


----------



## Max Mike (Oct 18, 2008)

I got a coupon for a pay per view movie… which I threw in the trash.


----------



## O2BRich (Nov 8, 2006)

ProfLonghair said:


> So, I finally got my reward. Three months of Sports Pak for free. All the sports I watch are in region. I have no use for this at all, but calls and emails to exchange this for something I might actually watch were denied. After the first thirty days (to avoid an early termination charge, JIK), I'll just cancel it. Oh well, maybe next year.....


We got the same thing and being AZ Cardinals fans we were fairly happy until we found out all the Cardinals shows on Fox AZ are blacked out in Denver. WTF :nono:

That was the only use for the sports pak. Glad I never picked it up on my own


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

O2BRich said:


> We got the same thing and being AZ Cardinals fans we were fairly happy until we found out all the Cardinals shows on Fox AZ are blacked out in Denver. WTF :nono:
> 
> That was the only use for the sports pak. Glad I never picked it up on my own


The sports pack is not made to show professional sports out of market. That's why all the leagues have their own sports package.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

ProfLonghair said:


> So, I finally got my reward. Three months of Sports Pak for free. All the sports I watch are in region. I have no use for this at all, but calls and emails to exchange this for something I might actually watch were denied. After the first thirty days (to avoid an early termination charge, JIK), I'll just cancel it. Oh well, maybe next year.....


/rofl this is the perfect reason why they should drop the program completely.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I received the same card in the mail. 

I've never had the Sports Package; I've never had NFLST, CI, or any other sport specific package. 

Given seven years of no sports stuff, it makes one wonder how they determine what would be an appropriate loyalty gift. :sure:

Of course it's generic and we get what we get. I'll never use it. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> I received the same card in the mail.
> 
> I've never had the Sports Package; I've never had NFLST, CI, or any other sport specific package.
> 
> ...


todays society assumes that you are a sports fan. 
I got a coupon for a rebate on a PPV. buy and pay for the movie, send coupon in, in 6-8 weeks a rebate issued.
I tossed it.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Max Mike said:


> I got a coupon for a pay per view movie&#8230; which I threw in the trash.


I've gotten a few of these as well. I intended on using them but never did. Matter of fact I think they're still in my drawer.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> todays society assumes that you are a sports fan.


Or a gamer. I got the free Game Lounge (which I will never use!) for my 10th anniversary.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

mcbeevee said:


> Or a gamer. I got the free Game Lounge (which I will never use!) for my 10th anniversary.


You would think there would be enough info on our viewing habits that they would be able to target these loyalty gifts to how we watch TV.

Mike


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> todays society assumes that you are a sports fan.
> I got a coupon for a rebate on a PPV. buy and pay for the movie, send coupon in, in 6-8 weeks a rebate issued.
> I tossed it.


I used to get these occasionally back when I was getting a mailed statement and paying by check (about 10 years ago). Back then, there was no rebate - I just included the coupon with my remittance and subtracted that amount from my payment, as instructed.

If they really wanted these free PPV's to be worth something, they'd have a way to redeem them instantly online. As they are with rebates, they are just a simple marketing tactic that relies on a good percentage of customers either forgetting to send in the coupon or not noticing that D* "forgot" to fulfill the rebate.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> You would think there would be enough info on our viewing habits that they would be able to target these loyalty gifts to how we watch TV.
> 
> Mike


The point isn't to give you what you have anyway, but to give you something you wouldn't ordinarily order in hopes that you will kepp it after the freebie. They probably do look at your viewing habits, and specifically give you something you don't usually watch.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Anything is always better than nothing. Don't look a gift horse in the mouth!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

My mom gave me a CD for Christmas once. I didn't even have a CD player and it was by a group I didn't even like. You'd think she'd know me better. I spit in her face.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

mcbeevee said:


> Or a gamer. I got the free Game Lounge (which I will never use!) for my 10th anniversary.


Same here;

Free Game Lounge for my anniversary gift, (subscriber since '95) for three months that is ... Except I'm not a gamer nor do I have any interest in it at all... :icon_lame

Though I also received $100.00 off on a HD-DVR if I choose it... so perhaps the anniversary gifts are not totally lame


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

David MacLeod said:


> todays society assumes that you are a sports fan.
> I got a coupon for a rebate on a PPV. buy and pay for the movie, send coupon in, in 6-8 weeks a rebate issued.
> I tossed it.


I received the free PPV coupon as well and my wife enjoys movies. We sent it in and it posted to our account within 10 days.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> I received the free PPV coupon as well and my wife enjoys movies. We sent it in and it posted to our account within 10 days.


cool, I don't watch any ppv (use netflix) so I just read it, saw that time frame, and gave up on it.


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

We got 5 months of Showtime movie channels for our 5 year anniversary.

My wife received a "card"(account is in her name) that congratulated her for being a loyal customer for 5 years and thus was giving us Showtime to show their appreciation.

We never asked for anything!


----------



## gunner1938 (Aug 26, 2006)

I received Game Lounge as my free gift. Sent an email to Directv explaining that although I was gateful to receive a free gift I am not a game player & would not use it. Made a point in telling them I was not looking for something free but offered this suggestion. Allow someone to choose a gift from a list of 3-4 items in the hope the gift would be something more suitable to individual taste.

It was not my intention to try & change my gift but just wanted to offer a suggestion to make their gifts more meaningful. I got a thank you reply with Showtime free for 3 months. Not much on Showtime to my liking either but my intent was really to think about making their gift more personalized to the customer.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

DirecTV "offers" are weird and unpredictable.

A friend of mine who bought all his own equipment years ago and subscribed to "Total Choice Plus" didn't get so much as an email thanking him for being a subscriber. When the legacy Hughes boxes began to fail, he called to see what kind of upgrade he could get. He was offered an upgrade to an HD receiver (not DVR) along with a 2 year commitment. Unfortunately, he didn't have an HDTV so he jumped to DISH and got an HD DVR, installation, and a HUGE package discount for a year. Oh, and he bought an HDTV too but not from DISH. 

You would think DirecTV would have offered more to this long-time customer who always paid on time to prevent him from jumping ship since they give the world away to new subscribers but no.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

gunner1938 said:


> I received Game Lounge as my free gift. Sent an email to Directv explaining that although I was gateful to receive a free gift I am not a game player & would not use it. Made a point in telling them I was not looking for something free but offered this suggestion. Allow someone to choose a gift from a list of 3-4 items in the hope the gift would be something more suitable to individual taste.


They used to do just this.

In July 2007 I got an email thanking me for being a long-term customer and offering me a "gift" of my choosing if I wanted it. The choices were a free PPV movie every month for a year, a $60 credit on my bill, or a SD DVR including free installation with a waiver of the DVR fee for a year (but with a new 2 year commitment).

Since I didn't plan to disconnect my subscription after 7 years, I took them up on the DVR offer. A technician appeared with a brand-new R15, my first experience with a DVR. Puzzled by all it's features, I went surfing on the web for answers and discovered DBSTALK.COM. As they say, the rest is history!!


----------



## CG Tustin (Sep 17, 2007)

Game Fan said:


> Anything is always better than nothing. Don't look a gift horse in the mouth!


There is always cable...NOT!


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I got the offer for 3 mos Sports Pack as well and am really enjoying it since, as a Steelers fan, I now have access to the Mike Tomlin Press Conference and the Mike Tomlin Show every week! Don't think I'd ever pay to get access to just these two shows, but I'm really digging it for free.

Also, last year I got 3 mos Cinemax (I think). Called them up and told them there wasn't anything I really was interested in there and asked if I could trade if for 3 mos Showtime. CSR looked a bit and said that though he couldn't trade it he could add Showtime for free for 3 mos and I could keep the anniversary gift as well. So, I've been pretty happy with my two anniversary gifts.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> My mom gave me a CD for Christmas once. I didn't even have a CD player and it was by a group I didn't even like. You'd think she'd know me better. I spit in her face.


I would have slugged her too for that.

Seriously you guys, you're given something for free and you complain about it? Nothing they do EVER is about giving you a gift. That is counter to their purpose of existence. You are NOT on their gift list. This is their way of marketing to existing subscribers for hopeful increases in subscription to these packages, or to solicit use of PPV (with the coupon first etc).

This is a business. If you get your service as described, on time and your bills are accurate, that is your gift. Your gift to them is to pay your bill in a timely fashion each month.

The OP, complains that nobody will help him switch his gift. That is extremely self centered and rude. It is outside the boundaries of gift receipt and you should feel ashamed of your manners in this case.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Xaa said:


> Seriously you guys, you're given something for free and you complain about it?


Because, as you point out, it is not a gift. It is a promotion masquerading as a gift.

If they called it a promotion to try Sports Pak for free, the OP wouldn't have complained. But DirecTV is trying to pass their promotion off as a gift that the customer doesn't want. It is like the guy who buys his wife fishing waders in his size for her birthday. It is insulting.


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

Xaa said:


> I would have slugged her too for that.
> 
> Seriously you guys, you're given something for free and you complain about it? Nothing they do EVER is about giving you a gift. That is counter to their purpose of existence. You are NOT on their gift list. This is their way of marketing to existing subscribers for hopeful increases in subscription to these packages, or to solicit use of PPV (with the coupon first etc).
> 
> ...


Say what? A gift? 
Dumb me! I always thought we were paying for a service! 

DirecTv didn't have to give us 5 months of Showtime...did they? We didn't ask for it and when time runs out, I won't subscribe to it.

Stupid of me to think that it as a nice gesture on DirecTv's part!


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I think that they should give us lottery tickets,but people would still complain if they didn't win.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

Xaa said:


> [Point 1] Nothing they do EVER is about giving you a gift. That is counter to their purpose of existence. You are NOT on their gift list. This is their way of marketing to existing subscribers for hopeful increases in subscription to these packages, or to solicit use of PPV (with the coupon first etc). ...
> 
> [Point 2] The OP, complains that nobody will help him switch his gift. That is extremely self centered and rude. It is outside the boundaries of gift receipt and you should feel ashamed of your manners in this case.


Got it. So it is simultaneously both NOT a gift, so customers shouldn't have any expectations - and also ACTUALLY a gift, so customers should feel immense shame for hurting D*'s feelings if they don't like it.

Makes perfect sense. :lol:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I think it is nice that a company "offers" anything for customer loyalty.

Just think the last time your cell phone company called and said we want to give you something.

Most places only give th deals to the new customers and give you a big thumb in the eye for being loyal.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

gunner1938 said:


> I received Game Lounge as my free gift. Sent an email to Directv explaining that although I was gateful to receive a free gift I am not a game player & would not use it. Made a point in telling them I was not looking for something free but offered this suggestion. Allow someone to choose a gift from a list of 3-4 items in the hope the gift would be something more suitable to individual taste.
> 
> It was not my intention to try & change my gift but just wanted to offer a suggestion to make their gifts more meaningful. I got a thank you reply with Showtime free for 3 months. Not much on Showtime to my liking either but my intent was really to think about making their gift more personalized to the customer.


I sent a nice e-mail to Directv stating that I was thankful for a gift, but would never use the Game Lounge. I got a reply stating they can't change the gifts, so I'm stuck with the Game Lounge! :shrug:


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

scottandregan said:


> I think it is nice that a company "offers" anything for customer loyalty.
> 
> Just think the last time your cell phone company called and said we want to give you something.
> 
> Most places only give th deals to the new customers and give you a big thumb in the eye for being loyal.


That's been true in the past, but is changing. My mobile phone provider is now offering me the same deal as a new customer. Been with them for 10+ years and am not currently under contract. I'm sure they would like to lock me into a 2 year commitment.


----------



## rsteinfe (May 7, 2005)

I recently received a card from D* telling me that my "thank you" for being a 15-year customer would be $5 off my monthly bill for 15 months. It fits perfectly, I love the color and have every intention of using it!


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Anybody get anniversary gifts from their phone company or electric company or natural gas company?

No?

Me either.

So quit complaining!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

mcbeevee said:


> Or a gamer. I got the free Game Lounge (which I will never use!) for my 10th anniversary.





mcbeevee said:


> I sent a nice e-mail to Directv stating that I was thankful for a gift, but would never use the Game Lounge. I got a reply stating they can't change the gifts, so I'm stuck with the Game Lounge! :shrug:


Same gift here, same email here, same result.

I'll probably try it though and see what it's about. Hey, it's free after all and you can't complain about that.


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

mcbeevee said:


> I sent a nice e-mail to Directv stating that I was thankful for a gift, but would never use the Game Lounge. I got a reply stating they can't change the gifts, so I'm stuck with the Game Lounge! :shrug:


Same thing here. Got Showtime free as an anniversary gift, called to see if they could change it to something else. NO! I was stuck with something I NEVER watch.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm a big college hoops fan. I'd love to get the sports pack for 3-months free. College Hoops games are not blacked out on the RSN's...yet.

I've paid for it in the past, maybe they will see that and try to get me to get it again.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

jhart05 said:


> I'm a big college hoops fan. I'd love to get the sports pack for 3-months free. College Hoops games are not blacked out on the RSN's...yet.
> 
> I've paid for it in the past, maybe they will see that and try to get me to get it again.


You can try what I did, which resulted in adding the sports pack & receiving a $10/mo discount for 6 mo's. Call and tell them you are upset about VS being taken off D*, because you can't see the NHL hockey games (or you can mention missing college football games, IRL or bull riding). Then ask if there is anything they can do to compensate you for losing them. If you wait for them to give you an anniversary gift, you might end up with 3 free mo's of the BabyFirstTV channel.


----------



## O2BRich (Nov 8, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> The sports pack is not made to show professional sports out of market. That's why all the leagues have their own sports package.


I am not talking about games (I have NFLST for that) but team shows like the coaches show team interviews etc.


----------



## PWenger (Jan 24, 2003)

I think this program just needs some consistency and management. I've been a customer since 1995, signed up for the program online, and never got a reward. Even a gesture one like a free PPV. My parents got free upgrades, free movie channels, etc, and they signed up 5 years after I did. I finally sent an email to Directv, and was offered an upgrade to an HD DVR for $99, with a 2 year committment tagged on (I should offer the disclaimer...I was given free Showtime for 3months, but I think that was more a function of the fact that I sent a email about the program, not part of the program itself. CSRs seem to give away Showtime like water...I got it once because I was on hold for 10 minutes, and I didn't even complain about the wait.) I didn't really feel a 14 year customer should have to pay to get locked in for two more years. If they had offered me 5 PPVs, or a couple bucks off my bill, I would have been much happier. As it is, I got angry, because that seemed more a retention ploy than a reward program. And a reward program fails when it becomes an issue of itself.

This program is just that...its a program by the company to retain customers. There is no jolly old man in a beard and a red suit randomly picking out the "nice" customers from the "naughty" and opening up his personal wallet to send gifts. And that's fine...credit card companies, car companies, fandango, all sorts of businesses have these programs. But, if they aren't conisitent among all the customers, it causes the kind of confusion and anger that's here.

When I had a discover card, I got back MAYBE $2 a year in my "cashback bonus." But, that's okay, because I never had to monitor the program, never had to email "where's my bonus", and never found out my neighbor/parent/friend/co worker got a better deal than I did. They did what I signed up for, and all was well.

Wouldn't it just be easier to give everybody a small premium, than create "haves", "have nots", and "XYZ got that, why am I stuck with this"?


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> You would think there would be enough info on our viewing habits that they would be able to target these loyalty gifts to how we watch TV.
> 
> Mike


I think that's the point. They gave me the game lounge. It is the one thing I have never had or used. Well, I have never had NHL, NBA, MLB or College Sport subs, but I doubt they give those away. If I have already had sports pack and turned it off, why would they give it to me again?


----------



## ja29 (Aug 25, 2009)

Got my loyalty gift, 3 months of "game lounge", which I've never used, and have no interest in using.

Hey, I would have been happy with the three months of sports pack, I have lots of sports subs, MLB, NHL, and NFL. They give me game loungue


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The loyalty rewards are a nice added little "bonus" of appreciation...but honestly, I don't even think about it. 

There are plenty of "free viewing" weekends, promo offers, and other things during a year that anything is just a "plus".

Glad to see folks getting some nice appreciation rewards...


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

ATARI said:


> Anybody get anniversary gifts from their phone company or electric company or natural gas company?
> 
> No?
> 
> ...


Actually, Verizon Wireless often gives me gifts. Back before they had an unlimited SMS plan, they used to give me blocks of free text messages. Now, they tend to give me things like free apps, blocks of anytime minutes, etc. Also, when my contract is up, they give me all sorts of discounts and other freebies to keep my business. They don't do this to be "nice". They realize I have a choice in cell phone providers and they want to keep me as customer because my monthly revenue (paid in full every month for over 20 years now) is worth something to them.

Ironically, my history with D* is similar, though only about 12 years instead of 20, yet all they seem to do for me is charge full price for everything, blame their billing screw-ups on me, and then raise my rates every year.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Xaa said:


> I would have slugged her too for that.
> 
> Seriously you guys, you're given something for free and you complain about it? Nothing they do EVER is about giving you a gift. That is counter to their purpose of existence. You are NOT on their gift list. This is their way of marketing to existing subscribers for hopeful increases in subscription to these packages, or to solicit use of PPV (with the coupon first etc).
> 
> ...


It's merely a discussion of types and randomness of the loyalty gifts. Yes we understand they're a business; yes we get it's as much or more about marketing then it is about appreciation.

I don't think there's anything wrong with trying to get something useful from such a gift. If DirecTV won't switch it with something else that's ok but that doesn't mean it wasn't worth a shot.

No need to be so judgmental. It's just a discussion. :grin:

Mike


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

That's quite a culture of "entitlement" we have going on these days. 

I've received any number of "anniversary gifts", and other freebies, especially over the last few years. If it's something I don't watch, I continue to not watch, and disregard it. If it's something I might like, great. If not, how did I lose with something I didn't have to start with?

I sure wish folks would pull their collective heads out of their collective keisters and realize they are not righteously "entitled" to a single damned thing in life, let alone anything from a commercial entity.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

JeffBowser said:


> That's quite a culture of "entitlement" we have going on these days.
> 
> I've received any number of "anniversary gifts", and other freebies, especially over the last few years. If it's something I don't watch, I continue to not watch, and disregard it. If it's something I might like, great. If not, how did I lose with something I didn't have to start with?
> 
> I sure wish folks would pull their collective heads out of their collective keisters and realize they are not righteously "entitled" to a single damned thing in life, let alone anything from a commercial entity.


I was thinking the very same things, but you did a fine job of acticulating it in your post.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

Xaa said:


> I would have slugged her too for that.
> 
> Seriously you guys, you're given something for free and you complain about it? Nothing they do EVER is about giving you a gift. That is counter to their purpose of existence. You are NOT on their gift list. This is their way of marketing to existing subscribers for hopeful increases in subscription to these packages, or to solicit use of PPV (with the coupon first etc).
> 
> ...


I chose this one to reply to since it was more than a bit harsh towards me. How polite is it to tell me I am self centered and rude?

The problem I have is that this is a waste of time and resources. This is the first time I've gotten a gift from them. I didn't complain when I didn't get one in years past. The point is, time and resources were spent creating this program. It has flaws, and several people have pointed out. They should either correct those flaws, or discontinue the program and devote those resources elsewhere.

I was very polite in my email and phone calls. I didn't raise my voice, I said please and thank you. I always believe that my voice, as a consumer, is vital to the companies I do business with. Their job is to provide me something for my money, and when that is not done to my satisfaction, I let them know. If I didn't, how would they know to fix things?

This wasn't really 'free'. Someone was paid to implement this. Software was created, research was done, cards were printed, etc. My monthly subscription pays, in part, for that. As the customer, I prefer that they spend the money I exchange with them for a service better. I work hard for that money, and want to get the best value for it when I spend it.

I never expected anything for free.  I was overly thankful when I dealt with them for including me in this program at all, and that I never really expected it. I'm not the kind of person who calls threatening to leave so I can get free stuff.

If all that is considered rude and self centered, then so be it. I don't thnik it is, but I doubt I can change your opinion on that, which I can more than live with. My sleep habits will not change based on that. I'm not on this board to seek anyone's approval. I'm here to voice my opinion and receive help when needed, and try to help others when I can. That's why most of us are here. If you like to make things personal, OK. I've been called far worse by people who I actually know, and survived. Sticks and stones....


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> That's quite a culture of "entitlement" we have going on these days.
> 
> I've received any number of "anniversary gifts", and other freebies, especially over the last few years. If it's something I don't watch, I continue to not watch, and disregard it. If it's something I might like, great. If not, how did I lose with something I didn't have to start with?
> 
> I sure wish folks would pull their collective heads out of their collective keisters and realize they are not righteously "entitled" to a single damned thing in life, let alone anything from a commercial entity.


I'm not entitled to anything. I do, however, find the whole process interesting. Why do some people get PPV, Game Lounge, or the Sports package for instance?

It's a discussion. No need to jump on those of us having the discussion. :grin:

Mike


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Quite fair. I wonder how they pick, myself. Probably a bit of statistical analysis combined with regional marketing goals.

Nonetheless, there are those up here in DBSTalk in general that very much exhibit the traits I mention. One of the reasons I make myself scarce these days, I have trouble keeping my trap shut in the face of certain attitudes and end up wishing I had just stayed away.



MicroBeta said:


> I'm not entitled to anything. I do, however, find the whole process interesting. Why do some people get PPV, Game Lounge, or the Sports package for instance?
> 
> It's a discussion. No need to jump on those of us having the discussion. :grin:
> 
> Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MicroBeta said:


> I'm not entitled to anything. I do, however, find the whole process interesting. Why do some people get PPV, Game Lounge, or the Sports package for instance?
> 
> It's a discussion. No need to jump on those of us having the discussion. :grin:
> 
> Mike


True...

The main point of JB's post was the entitlement mindset overall...not any specific person.

In that regards...there is plenty of evidence out there....but lets not turn this into a political discussion and perhaps come full circle.

You are right Microbeta...how the specific rewareds are determined is "interesting"...but I'm not sure we'll *ever* figure out the "secret sauce" for that. 

I'm glad some folks got something. Contrats and enjoy.


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

ProfLonghair said:


> If all that is considered rude and self centered, then so be it.


In addition to entitlement we have a whole lot of people who think what they think is all that matters. Civility and manners are becoming extinct.

Dave


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> Quite fair. I wonder how they pick, myself. Probably a bit of statistical analysis combined with regional marketing goals.
> 
> Nonetheless, there are those up here in DBSTalk in general that very much exhibit the traits I mention. One of the reasons I make myself scarce these days, I have trouble keeping my trap shut in the face of certain attitudes and end up wishing I had just stayed away.


Regional marketing...now that's and interesting one. At least that makes a little more sense to me then marketing to individuals.

I'm in CT and got the Sports Package gift. Any one it CT/northeast/New England get the Sports Package?

Mike


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

drded said:


> In addition to entitlement we have a whole lot of people who thinks what they think is all that matters. Civility is becoming extinct.
> 
> Dave


If I am paying my money for something, then yes, my opinion matters. I didn't say mine is the only valid opinion. If I am incorrect, please, explain why? I've been married almost 11 years, I'm plenty good at being wrong 

I don't just complain. I've done just as many calls to thanks for service well done and point out thins that have gone right as well.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ProfLonghair said:


> If I am paying my money for something, then yes, my opinion matters.


It certainly does, just like any other posters. You bet.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

ProfLonghair said:


> So, I finally got my reward. Three months of Sports Pak for free. All the sports I watch are in region. I have no use for this at all, but calls and emails to exchange this for something I might actually watch were denied. After the first thirty days (to avoid an early termination charge, JIK), I'll just cancel it. Oh well, maybe next year.....


Interesting. I would like the sports pack (mainly for soccer). No complaints here but I got Showtime channels last year for 12 months. This year they extened Showtime for 3 more months. Both this year and last year I wrote back through the feedback link saying thanks, but would they consider offering a choice of "gift" in future years. I specifically mentioned the sports pack both times. (I really find hardly anything interesting on the Showtime channels.) They replied this year they could not do such a thing (offer a choice such the sports pack) but did throw in Starz for three months. At least Starz has some movies worth watching.

Anyway, I find it interesting they gave you the sports pack.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I got the sports pack a month ago as an "anniversary gift". It wasn't my anniv, and I had just received some free PPV's a few months prior for an "anniversary gift". Go figure. Never used the PPV's, and watched a sports pack channel once to see how Michigan was doing (college football), one Saturday when I didn't have to mow grass instead. That's about it for me.


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

ProfLonghair said:


> If I am incorrect, please, explain why?


Basic manners regarding a gift means graciously accepting it. Not arguing or debating with the giver about getting something else. Emily Post rules of etiquette have taught that for years. That was my point! Another poster also made the same point.

Dave


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

drded said:


> Basic manners regarding a gift means graciously accepting it. Not arguing or debating with the giver about getting something else. Emily Post rules of etiquette have taught that for years. That was my point! Another poster also made the same point.
> 
> Dave


Interesting but I'm not sure this falls into the usual meaning of a gift.

I could argue it was a marketing ploy and not an altruistic act of giving.

I could also argue that being polite to someone who gave you a gift you didn't want is different then receiving a "gift" from a company that you pay for services provided; a company that relies on you and other customers for their very existence.

It's just a discussion. There's no reason to read more into it then that. If it bothers you then maybe it's time to ignore it...which, BTW, is just a suggestion and not a criticism. :grin:

Mike


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

Which is exactly what I'll do. Debating ad nauseaum is not my cup of tea.

Dave


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

As a 5 year anniversary gift, we got 1 full year of free Showtime. 3 mos. of sportspak compared to that pretty much sux. With my luck (or lack thereof), I'm not sure how I escaped the "gift" of 3 mos. sportspak.


----------



## blueflame16 (Aug 20, 2006)

I got three ppv movies for free and I'm a customer for over 10 years.


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

I've been with Directv for 6 years and just noticed Showtime is on, haven't received word that it is my anniversary gift, I don't think there is a free preview going on.


----------



## Scott Corbett (Jan 27, 2006)

$5 discount per month for 15 months.

I am probably going to suspend my account to wait to see what happens with D12 bandwidth. If sports and HD LIL continues to be the only priorities then I will cancel. I have zero interest in either.

Been a high level subscriber for over 15 years.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

dvisthe said:


> I've been with Directv for 6 years and just noticed Showtime is on, haven't received word that it is my anniversary gift, I don't think there is a free preview going on.


The notification of free Showtime as anniversary gift usually lags about a month. So by the time you hear about three free months of Showtime, you only have two months left. Check your online statement to be sure.


----------



## fortnerw (May 7, 2006)

Received 5.00 off for 15 months. Customer since Oct 1994. Thanks a lot Directv! Never asked for it but do appreciate it.


----------



## tegelad (Nov 16, 2006)

for my 15 years, they offerred me Starz (though I see showtime on also) ... 

Free is good in my book  though honestly DirecTV versus cable ... everytime I am on the road or in my companies corp apartment I miss the quality of Directv's HD service and DVR ....

I can't understand how anyone can handle the HD-lite of cable or Dish's service ....

+-ADT


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Casey21 said:


> As a 5 year anniversary gift, we got 1 full year of free Showtime. 3 mos. of sportspak compared to that pretty much sux. With my luck (or lack thereof), I'm not sure how I escaped the "gift" of 3 mos. sportspak.


I'd take 3 months Sports Pack over 1 year Showtime anytime. And I'm not even that big of a sports fan.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

Last year I got 3 months of Showtime. This year it looks like I got the sports pack. I have not been notified of this yet, I was just scrolling through the guide last night and there it was. It was the same last year. No notice, it was just there. I think I got a postcard in the mail several weeks after it started. Last year I was a bit pissed. I had just cancelled Showtime and didn't want it. They gave me a free HR21 instead. This year they have already given me 2 free H21s and I still have hearts on my account to add more if I wish. Even though I have little interest in Sportspack, I will happily take what I have been given this year. They have been very good to me since I signed on back in 95.


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

tkrandall said:


> Interesting. I would like the sports pack (mainly for soccer). No complaints here but I got Showtime channels last year for 12 months. This year they extened Showtime for 3 more months. Both this year and last year I wrote back through the feedback link saying thanks, but would they consider offering a choice of "gift" in future years. I specifically mentioned the sports pack both times. (I really find hardly anything interesting on the Showtime channels.) They replied this year they could not do such a thing (offer a choice such the sports pack) but did throw in Starz for three months. At least Starz has some movies worth watching.
> 
> Anyway, I find it interesting they gave you the sports pack.


Hmmm. I have Total Choice Plus w/Sports Pack (mainly for soccer, though if VERSUS ends up there so much the better). I also have three HD-DVRs. When my 5 year anniversary came up, they offered 12 months Showtime for free. Nice gesture (would prefer HBO) but I did watch about 6-10 movies that I otherwise wouldn't go out and rent the DVD for.

My perspective is I pay my ~$99/month for a good selection, reasonably good channel selction and DVR service. If they want to throw me a gift now and then, I appreciate the gesture. I certainly don't feel that I am entitled to it...


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

OK, yesterday, I got a second postcard, bigger than the first, telling me that I should received a postcard telling me that I got free Sports Pak. That's my whole point, really: The inefficiency of the system.


----------



## mikewsu (Oct 26, 2007)

I got $10 off for 12 months on my 2 year anniversary.


----------



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

Last year for 5 years I got showtime free for a year. This year I got it for 3 months free.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I got a ROCK. 


Nevermind Halloween.....but seriously used to get a PPV movie now and then a couple years ago.

I did receive a portable DVD player earlier this year from DirecTV in the mail. Not a top of the line model but has played everything we put into it. Along with other various discounts over the years we are definitely satisfied.


----------



## SJSU (Oct 30, 2009)

codespy said:


> I got a ROCK.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the that! I'm still laughing.
> ...


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

> ............. How long do you need to be a subscriber bfore it kicks in?


Based on what you and I read, I haven't the slightest idea. I started in Nov. 1998.


----------



## beer_geek (Jun 14, 2007)

I have yet to receive any of these "rewards".


----------



## Jotas (Jan 5, 2006)

Been with them for six years and nothing. Something is better than nothing.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

codespy said:


> I got a ROCK.


 That's one of the funniest posts I've read in a long time. Even my wife laughed.

!rolling

Mike


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

ProfLonghair said:


> So, I finally got my reward. *Three months of Sports Pak for free*. All the sports I watch are in region. I have no use for this at all, but calls and emails to exchange this for something I might actually watch were denied. After the first thirty days (to avoid an early termination charge, JIK), I'll just cancel it. Oh well, maybe next year.....


Me too. Just checked my account. Had no clue!


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I got sports pack also I think they want to get us to see it in hope we might want to pay for it. It's OK for free but I will not pay for it.


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

Just got my 15 year anniversary gift. $5 off per month for 15 months.

SF


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

SWORDFISH said:


> Just got my 15 year anniversary gift. $5 off per month for 15 months.
> 
> SF


Well we got our Anniversary gift and it was also $5, but it was only for 1 Month  Of course even that beats the movies we got last year and NEVER used! The really funny thing is our Anniversary with D* isn't until December. However, my husband and I happen to have our Wedding Anniversary today :sunsmile: So at least D* hit one Anniversary correctly :lol:


----------



## rutgersfan (Dec 18, 2006)

My dad got a free HD DVR for 10 years of service. I got 3 months of showtime


----------



## coota (Apr 10, 2007)

I received 3 months of the Games which I will never use.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

ddrumman2004 said:


> We got 5 months of Showtime movie channels for our 5 year anniversary.
> 
> We never asked for anything!


We got a full year of the Showtime package for our 5 year anniversary (in August 2009). Also without asking.

Go figure. (We had subscribed to HBO for about 3 years before dropping it in 2007, and had gotten 3 months of SHO for free a couple of times (once after asking for it instead of the proferred 3 months of HBO).


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

ProfLonghair said:


> I don't just complain. I've done just as many calls to thanks for service well done and point out things that have gone right as well.


Really??! You call them, fight through their lack-of-voice-recognition system, repeat your identifying info at least twice, and wait for a CSR -- just to say "You're doing a heck of a job!"  Really!


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> Really??! You call them, fight through their lack-of-voice-recognition system, repeat your identifying info at least twice, and wait for a CSR -- just to say "You're doing a heck of a job!"  Really!


Not to DirecTV specifically, but to other companies. DirecTV has not done anything out of the ordinary. If they did something that would merit it, I would.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ProfLonghair said:


> Not to DirecTV specifically, but to other companies. DirecTV has not done anything out of the ordinary. If they did something that would merit it, I would.


Kudos.

It takes little effort to complain, and the same effort to commend.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Kudos.
> 
> It takes little effort to complain, and the same effort to commend.


The best I ever had was actually from Time Warner. We were moving, and did most of the thing by ourselves, with a small amount of help from a friend and my brother. It was late May, and hot and humid. The last thing we had to do was bring in the mattress, and by that time, we could barely walk on our own, much less carrying a queen size. The installer actually stopped running his cables and whatnot, and helped us move it upstairs.

Sadly, I was too exhausted to get his name, but I called into TW's customer support line that evening and gave the install # and told them the story.

The next time we moved, we hired movers


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

tkrandall said:


> I'd take 3 months Sports Pack over 1 year Showtime anytime. And I'm not even that big of a sports fan.


I like a lot of the original programming on Showtime which is why I appreciated the gift.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Rockaway1836 said:


> ... This year they have already given me 2 free H21s and I still have hearts on my account to add more if I wish...


A CSR told me earlier this year (when I asked about my "hearts") that they no longer "do" hearts.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> A CSR told me earlier this year (when I asked about my "hearts") that they no longer "do" hearts.


Except on Valentines Day.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Another data point for everyone...

November 12th was the last day of the one year of free Showtime that I'd gotten for my 5th anniversary.

On November 13th, my 6th anniversary gift was activated: three months of free Showtime.

(I don't subscribe to any of the "traditional" premium channels, just the HD Extra pack and Sunday Ticket.)


----------



## jimcummings (Jul 25, 2007)

Got my Anniversary Gift of three months of sports programming - I do not watch or order any sports. They asked for feedback so I gave them some . I said I appreciated the gift and that Directv would give anything to a long term customer (been with them since 96). I told them they should check their customers' history before giving something they will not use. 
I got an email back thanking me for the response and giving me three months of Starz - not bad.

Jim


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

jimcummings said:


> Got my Anniversary Gift of three months of sports programming - I do not watch or order any sports. They asked for feedback so I gave them some . I said I appreciated the gift and that Directv would give anything to a long term customer (been with them since 96). I told them they should check their customers' history before giving something they will not use.
> I got an email back thanking me for the response and giving me three months of Starz - not bad.
> 
> Jim


While some may say that 3 months of Starz is a small token, I think it's great that they actually read and responded to your comments.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I got three months of "Game Lounge", Went into it once, and it crashed my DVR. Never tried again. Nice that they do this, however.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

We are not happy.

Just got the Sports package also instead of free Showtime like everyone got last quarter.



We watch a lot of movies, why not free Showtime Starz or HBO?

There is nothing on the sports pack channels anyway. We already get our regional fox sports.

I am just saying DirecTV should do better market research or maybe give us the option for us to pick ONE free premium channel instead of FORCING something on us.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

scottchez said:


> We are not happy.
> 
> Just got the Sports package also instead of free Showtime like everyone got last quarter.
> 
> ...


Wow. I continue to be amazed at how much whining people are doing about what they received for free. Seriously, it's free, be happy and stop complaining.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> A CSR told me earlier this year (when I asked about my "hearts") that they no longer "do" hearts.


The hearts show up for some when ordering receivers online. I don't know that the CSRs know anything about them. It's not the same heart system as in the past.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163968&highlight=hearts


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

hilmar2k said:


> Wow. I continue to be amazed at how much whining people are doing about what they received for free. Seriously, it's free, be happy and stop complaining.


It's like a relative giving you an ugly tie for Christmas, year after year, and never allowing for the possibility of returning it for something you really like. (I _did_ get what _I_ wanted this year, 12 months of SHO (without asking), but I feel bad for those who got an unwanted sports package, for instance.)

And these are not, strictly speaking, gifts; they're sales incentives.

Seriously, I'm tired of whiners who contribute nothing but complaints about other peoples' valid comments.


----------



## NTW (Jan 30, 2009)

I received a 2 year anniversary card in the mail yesterday saying that as my gift I was getting 3 months of Game Lounge. I appreciated the gesture as I got nothing from 10 years at TWC. However, I have no interest in Game Lounge and took D* up on their offer to respond online and tell them what I think (got the idea from this very message board). I said that I would have had more use for a movie channel or the HD extra pack (I wouldn't mind Universal HD for Psych reruns). An hour later I had a response saying that I will get a $5.00 credit per month that I could use towards the HD Extra pack. I just needed to add the package online on my own. I thought that this was a great move on D*'s part. I will probably just pocket the $5 credit/month:icon_hroc. Part of me wishes that I had asked for something bigger but I am not complaining. 

The responsiveness of D*'s was fantastic and just another reason why I would really hesitate to go back to TWC.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> Seriously, I'm tired of whiners who contribute nothing but complaints about other peoples' valid comments.


QFT


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> Seriously, I'm tired of whiners who contribute nothing but complaints about other peoples' valid comments.


Sorry, but there is nothing valid about complaining about a free gift. And your ugly tie anaology is worthless, as there is no correlation to a company giving you something for no reason other than to say "thank you for being a customer" and a gift received on a traditional gift giving holiday. How many other companies you do business with give you anything? People would probably just complain about what they got anyway. I am so tired of people's sense of entitlement to something "they want" when it comes to receiving something for free. Don't like it, don't use it. Complaining about it just makes you look like a spoiled brat.

And I assume that you've read all of my 1700+ posts to ensure that none of them contribute anything other than whining about other people whining? I didn't think so.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> It's like a relative giving you an ugly tie for Christmas, year after year, and never allowing for the possibility of returning it for something you really like. (I _did_ get what _I_ wanted this year, 12 months of SHO (without asking), but I feel bad for those who got an unwanted sports package, for instance.)
> 
> And these are not, strictly speaking, gifts; they're sales incentives.
> 
> Seriously, I'm tired of whiners who contribute nothing but complaints about other peoples' valid comments.


I think a better comparison would be the neighbor bringing you over a batch of cookies "just because" and you complaining they are just sugar cookies, not oatmeal raisin or chocolate chip.

No one is owed anything for being a customer of anyplace. The entitlement mentality here and around the country is out of control. :nono:


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

I think the program would be better served by allowing a few options for the "valued customers" to select from in order to make it more appealing to the majority. Remember, this is not a freebie just passed out to everyone, this is supposed to be a "reward" for a customers loyalty.

I'm not complaining mind you, but I find 1 year of free showtime to be a meaningless "reward" for my "loyalty". Allowing me to select something of equal value, like a term of free DVR service or a free receiver upgrade (with no commitment) would be far more appealing to me.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> I think the program would be better served by allowing a few options for the "valued customers" to select from in order to make it more appealing to the majority. Remember, this is not a freebie just passed out to everyone, this is supposed to be a "reward" for a customers loyalty.
> 
> I'm not complaining mind you, but I find 1 year of free showtime to be a meaningless "reward" for my "loyalty". Allowing me to select something of equal value, like a term of free DVR service or a free receiver upgrade (with no commitment) would be far more appealing to me.


I don't see them offering something that couldn't lead to more revenue later. That's why it is generally free programming, and generally something you don't have now. The idea is, of course, that you will love the gift so much that you'll choose to keep it when the freebie period is over. I doubt free DVR service would be an option.

I like your idea of a choice, though.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

RobertE said:


> I think a better comparison would be the neighbor bringing you over a batch of cookies "just because" and you complaining they are just sugar cookies, not oatmeal raisin or chocolate chip.


I still don't like that comparison because you are dealing with a real person with feelings and emotions, rather than a large corporation that exists for no other purpose but to generate profits.



> No one is owed anything for being a customer of anyplace. The entitlement mentality here and around the country is out of control. :nono:[/QUOE]
> 
> I always find it ironic that when a customer "demands" something of a business, we call it "entitlement mentality", but when a business demands something from a customer (like raising rates, dropping services, requiring arbitration agreements, etc.) we call it "savvy business practices".


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

For what its worth, I just got my 2 year one in the mail a few days ago, 3 months of free Showtime. I'm sure it has nothing to do with my contract now being up, but its a nice gesture and for the price, I am happy!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

RobertE said:


> <snip>
> No one is owed anything for being a customer of anyplace. The entitlement mentality here and around the country is out of control. :nono:


Well of a customer isn't entitled. However, the gift was not sought but rather offered.

I was hoping this would be a discussion about how the "gifts" were chosen and not about what anyone was entitled to...I guess not. :grin:

Mike


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

MicroBeta said:


> I was hoping this would be a discussion about how the "gifts" were chosen and not about what anyone was entitled to...I guess not. :grin:


I too was hoping. Maybe some kind soul from DirecTV would pop in to say how the gifts are chosen (and, maybe, how best to "exchange" one's gift).


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

They gave me 3 months of game lounge for being a 12 year customer that spends $140/month. What a slap in the face and I said as much in the feedback they wanted.

Edit: They have already responded to my complaint have given me $5 off my bill for the next 3 months instead. This was pretty cool of them to do. 

I also complained about Vs and I'm waiting to see if they have Vs back by the time the new Dish DVR comes out(I plan on moving to Dish if they don't) and they have said they expect the Tivo DVR in sometime in 2010.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

After reading another one of these threads (and yes, there are a couple), I can't help but think DirecTV should just quit doing this.

I know the whole "more people post complaints than praise", but I can't help but think they may just be better off not doing the Anniversary Gift thing.

(Posted by a 12+ year subscriber)


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> After reading another one of these threads (and yes, there are a couple), I can't help but think DirecTV should just quit doing this.
> 
> I know the whole "more people post complaints than praise", but I can't help but think they may just be better off not doing the Anniversary Gift thing.
> 
> (Posted by a 12+ year subscriber)


Nah...

Don't do it D*

Don't let the whiners win.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> After reading another one of these threads (and yes, there are a couple), I can't help but think DirecTV should just quit doing this.
> 
> I know the whole "more people post complaints than praise", but I can't help but think they may just be better off not doing the Anniversary Gift thing.
> 
> (Posted by a 12+ year subscriber)


Personally, I'd like to see whole new rewards program put in place. Model it off of Best Buys Reward Zones, or any number of loyaltie programs out there.

Assign some point value to each programming package or dollar amount. Give bonus points for lenght of uninterupted service.

Then allow the customer to redeem those points for products (upgrades) and/or services (Showtime, HD extra, etc).

Put a end to the dial a deal nonsense.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Personally, I'd like to see whole new rewards program put in place. Model it off of Best Buys Reward Zones, or any number of loyaltie programs out there.
> 
> Assign some point value to each programming package or dollar amount. Give bonus points for lenght of uninterupted service.
> 
> ...


Excellent idea!! (Mostly because I am a 10+ year sub with NFLST, NBALP, and MLBEI. That should be worth a bunch of points )


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Personally, I'd like to see whole new rewards program put in place. Model it off of Best Buys Reward Zones, or any number of loyaltie programs out there.
> 
> Assign some point value to each programming package or dollar amount. Give bonus points for lenght of uninterupted service.
> 
> ...


Bonus points when you renew a commitment, and pay by auto draft, forfeit points for late payments.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

mcbeevee said:


> Or a gamer. I got the free Game Lounge (which I will never use!) for my 10th anniversary.


Yep that's what I got too. Won't use it but I'm not going to complain either - at least they do something.


----------



## diggerg56 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm a charter subscriber and just got a card today thanking me for being there with them from the beginning. For 15 years of subscribing I get $5 off per month for the next 15 months.


----------



## Micro78 (Apr 8, 2007)

I got a whole year of Showtime free! Maybe its based on the amount of money spent? My bill had been about $110 for 5 years.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Micro78 said:


> I got a whole year of Showtime free! Maybe its based on the amount of money spent? My bill had been about $110 for 5 years.


And then again maybe not. I got a year of Showtime free, and my bill was between $68 and $80 for 5 years.


----------



## HerntDawg (Oct 6, 2008)

I got showtime for 3 months about a year ago, had no idea it could or would be a "gift" i just thought it was cool. 

I don't read my "mail" much but i did that time so i knew it was there. If i didn't happen to read it, i would have never seen it.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

RobertE said:


> Personally, I'd like to see whole new rewards program put in place. Model it off of Best Buys Reward Zones, or any number of loyaltie programs out there.
> 
> Assign some point value to each programming package or dollar amount. Give bonus points for lenght of uninterupted service.
> 
> ...


It would certainly be a MUCH better program if the parameters were defined and made sense and the "rewards" could be accommodating to the subscribers wishes.

However, after five years on DBSTalk, I can almost with certainty state that the grumbling about unfairness, useless offerings, etc. would likely not stop.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

JLucPicard said:


> It would certainly be a MUCH better program if the parameters were defined and made sense and the "rewards" could be accommodating to the subscribers wishes.
> 
> However, after five years on DBSTalk, I can almost with certainty state that the grumbling about unfairness, useless offerings, etc. would likely not stop.


If they sent Megan Fox over to the houses of their (unmarried heterosexual male) anniversary customers with pizza and a 6-pack of Sam Adams, I'm _positive_ we'd get threads here complaining that it wasn't a blonde with Chinese food and Heineken.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

trainman said:


> If they sent Megan Fox over to the houses of their (unmarried heterosexual male) anniversary customers with pizza and a 6-pack of Sam Adams, I'm _positive_ we'd get threads here complaining that it wasn't a blonde with Chinese food and Heineken.


But the problem is they would just send her to everyone's houses, including "married, homosexual, recovering alcoholics!". 

Still the same result: great for some, not too meaningful to others...:nono2:


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

trainman said:


> If they sent Megan Fox over to the houses of their (unmarried heterosexual male) anniversary customers with pizza and a 6-pack of Sam Adams, I'm _positive_ we'd get threads here complaining that it wasn't a blonde with Chinese food and Heineken.


Not from me you wouldn't.


----------



## wolfman730 (Sep 10, 2006)

mcbeevee said:


> Or a gamer. I got the free Game Lounge (which I will never use!) for my 10th anniversary.


Same here, totally useless.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

trainman said:


> If they sent Megan Fox over to the houses of their (unmarried heterosexual male) anniversary customers with pizza and a 6-pack of Sam Adams, I'm _positive_ we'd get threads here complaining that it wasn't a blonde with Chinese food and Heineken.


Yeah, I'm married and lactose intolerant!

lol


----------



## fairsailing (Nov 12, 2009)

Matman said:


> For what its worth, I just got my 2 year one in the mail a few days ago, 3 months of free Showtime. I'm sure it has nothing to do with my contract now being up, but its a nice gesture and for the price, I am happy!


Well, 6 months of free Showtime here for a 10 year. Last year they sent us a portable DVD player out of the blue. Never used it. Since we have a failed HD upgrade on our record due to our lack of LOS to 119, and no leased equipment, no contract, I suspect we fit the profile of someone who is likely to switch. I am kind of surprised they have not proactively contacted us to try and re-qualify us for HD with the elimination of the 119 LOS requirement (I'm not calling, I've got other plans).


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

fairsailing said:


> Well, 6 months of free Showtime here for a 10 year. Last year they sent us a portable DVD player out of the blue. Never used it. Since we have a failed HD upgrade on our record due to our lack of LOS to 119, and no leased equipment, no contract, I suspect we fit the profile of someone who is likely to switch. I am kind of surprised they have not proactively contacted us to try and re-qualify us for HD with the elimination of the 119 LOS requirement (I'm not calling, I've got other plans).


The DVD player was for filling out a survey. You can always call them for a HD upgrade too.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I called and emailed about getting the free sports pack free for 3 months changed to any movie channel since we never watch sports.

They said there was nothing they could do.

I do not even have the sports channels showing in my guide as I REMOVED THEM FROM MY FAVS lists.

Such a waist. I wish they would of given us a choice or asked before forcing something like this on us.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

scottchez said:


> ... forcing something like this on us.


Now that really *is* whining.

I've criticized posts that use the 'w' word, but... Just ignore it! You're not being forced to use this "gift" or even recognize its existence!

Too bad they said there was nothing they could do, when others (perhaps with emails that were more pleasant) *did* get D* to do something.


----------



## Lodi25 (Jun 23, 2009)

WOW, it really dose work! They gave me the sports pack for 3 months (I don't care for it), so I emailed them and now instead of the sports pack, they gave me a credit of 5 dollars for 3 months.


----------



## CindyJ (Aug 7, 2008)

After receiving an email last night with the subject "See What You've Been Missing Online" I logged into my account for the first time in several months to be greeted with a message at the top of the page informing me that I have been given Sports Pack free for 3 months as my loyalty gift. It's a gift I'll never use. Even so, I'm not happy that I didn't receive an email notification informing me of this gift even though the email address attached to my account is correct and I am subscribed to "Loyal Viewer" email notices. I'm subscribed to all of the other email notices/newsletters and I receive them regularly so it is obvious that no email was sent to inform me of this gift. I do read my monthly bill and there was no notice of this gift included or itemized on the bill. I could have easily gone the entire 3 months without knowing I had received this gift since I use a "favorites" list for my onscreen channel guide. Gifts are meaningless if DirecTV doesn't inform the customer that he/she has received one.

Right before I began writing this post I provided email feedback to DTV informing them that I was not notified of this gift and had no clue when my free 3 months started or will end. I received a response that said, in part, "We recently sent out a postcard to let you know about this gift, I'm sorry if you did not see it." and was told my 3 months ends 1/22. So I've had this free gift for over a month. I never received a postcard about it. Not saying the postcard wasn't sent. Only saying it never reached me.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I didn't get a gift on either of my 2 anniversaries. In fact I'd have never known about this strange little gift giving deal if not for this board. That being said, I guess I don't really care about getting a gift. I am a Premier subscriber and am happy with my service. That's a good enough gift for me.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

CindyJ said:


> After receiving an email last night with the subject "See What You've Been Missing Online" I logged into my account for the first time in several months to be greeted with a message at the top of the page informing me that I have been given Sports Pack free for 3 months as my loyalty gift. It's a gift I'll never use. Even so, I'm not happy that I didn't receive an email notification informing me of this gift even though the email address attached to my account is correct and I am subscribed to "Loyal Viewer" email notices. I'm subscribed to all of the other email notices/newsletters and I receive them regularly so it is obvious that no email was sent to inform me of this gift. I do read my monthly bill and there was no notice of this gift included or itemized on the bill. I could have easily gone the entire 3 months without knowing I had received this gift since I use a "favorites" list for my onscreen channel guide. Gifts are meaningless if DirecTV doesn't inform the customer that he/she has received one.
> 
> Right before I began writing this post I provided email feedback to DTV informing them that I was not notified of this gift and had no clue when my free 3 months started or will end. I received a response that said, in part, "We recently sent out a postcard to let you know about this gift, I'm sorry if you did not see it." and was told my 3 months ends 1/22. So I've had this free gift for over a month. I never received a postcard about it. Not saying the postcard wasn't sent. Only saying it never reached me.


Do you have "Loyal Viewer" checked under "Subscriptions" on the "Account Details" page at directv.com?


----------



## CindyJ (Aug 7, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> Do you have "Loyal Viewer" checked under "Subscriptions" on the "Account Details" page at directv.com?


As I said in my original post, I do.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

5$ off monthly bill for 15 months...so if i get this gift
again next november i guess i will have 10$ off for the 3 months of overlap...
kinda an odd figure 15 months...anyway....thanks...glad to get it


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

CindyJ said:


> As I said in my original post, I do.


Whoops. Clearly my reading comprehension isn't what it used to be.


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

ccr1958 said:


> 5$ off monthly bill for 15 months...so if i get this gift
> again next november i guess i will have 10$ off for the 3 months of overlap...
> *kinda an odd figure 15 months...*anyway....thanks...glad to get it


DirecTv has been in business *15* years.

You have been their customer for *15* years.

You received $5 off for *15* months.

See a pattern ? 

SF


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Lodi25 said:


> WOW, it really dose work! They gave me the sports pack for 3 months (I don't care for it), so I emailed them and now instead of the sports pack, they gave me a credit of 5 dollars for 3 months.


A phone call got me $5 off for six months.


----------

